# Does Skiles Stay or go?



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Brandon Jennings came out in support of Skiles:


> Bucks point guard Brandon Jennings said he was concerned about the possibility Skiles would not be back next season.
> 
> "Personally, for me, yes," Jennings said. "Just the fact that he's been my coach for the first three years and I'm used to a system. That's a guy who I've played for.
> 
> "Just his mentality, his will and approach to the game. The fact he expects you to play hard every night. He expects you to do the little things to be a better player. That's kind of grown on me since I've been here, so that's basically all I know."


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/149257475.html


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Skiles is a good coach. Not a very likable guy, but a good coach. He's one of those coaches that I think could be really great if he would just get out of his own way sometimes. Coaches like him, Stan Van Gundy, and Avery Johnson are all really good coaches who just sometimes overstep their boundaries. That's where their shortcomings come from. I remember hearing somewhere that Rick Carlisle realized that at one point his micro-managing was stopping him from becoming an even greater coach to his team. Obviously that worked out well for him last year.

I liked Skiles on the Bulls, but obviously there were times where he made things really hard for us.

I say, if Brandon Jennings is still pro-Skiles, and he hasn't forced the rest of the team to tune him out yet, then keep him. 

He will wear out his welcome at some point, though. It's almost inevitable.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

he has to go... there is no way we extend him and there is no way he can go into a contract year as a lame duck coach... thats not good for him or the team


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

He won't want to be a lame duck.

I have mixed feelings about him. He'll have short hooks for some mistakes, but let lots of offensive mistakes contiue on court. He uses playes inconsistently.

OTOH, there's been a lot of talent issues with the team, and he's not to blame for all of that. the lack of a decent backup center this year wasn't his fault.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Not sure Skiles saying he's coming back is the same as the FO saying it.



> Scott Skiles will return to coach the Milwaukee Bucks next season.*Skiles told the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel on Tuesday that he would be back as the team's coach. His agent, Keith Glass, confirmed the decision in a telephone interview with The Associated Press.*
> Glass said Skiles would not necessarily receive an extension before next season. Skiles has a year left on his contract, which was extended in 2010.
> Bucks officials did not immediately confirm the decision.
> Skiles is 146-166 in four seasons with the Bucks. He led Milwaukee to a 46-win season and made the playoffs in 2009-2010, where the Bucks lost to the Atlanta Hawks. They have missed the postseason two straight seasons since then.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

good ****ing god


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Only in Milwaukee can a coach go 20 games under .500 and have one playoff appearance in 4 years and still keep his job. This team is a ****ing joke. All these stopgap average veteran's (anyone wanna bet Kaman's a Buck next year)and this never ending quest to get the 8th seed is mother****ing disgusting. I am so sick and tired of this bullshit team... it just amazes me that Kohl hasnt figured out he has lost the city by doing what he has been doing, the brewers and packers are thriving in this state, we have great sports fans and Herb Kohl continues to press his ass cheeks on the few fans he has left face and crap down their goddamn throat. **** this franchise


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Diable said:


> Not sure Skiles saying he's coming back is the same as the FO saying it.


that's a very strange way to put things.

Herb may not want to buy him out of the last year.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Only in Milwaukee can a coach go 20 games under .500 and have one playoff appearance in 4 years and still keep his job. This team is a ****ing joke. All these stopgap average veteran's (anyone wanna bet Kaman's a Buck next year)and this never ending quest to get the 8th seed is mother****ing disgusting. I am so sick and tired of this bullshit team... it just amazes me that Kohl hasnt figured out he has lost the city by doing what he has been doing, the brewers and packers are thriving in this state, we have great sports fans and Herb Kohl continues to press his ass cheeks on the few fans he has left face and crap down their goddamn throat. **** this franchise


About the only good thing Herb has done is that he has kept the Bucks in Milwaukee. If we can get an owner who will not only run the team better, but keep them here as well, then I'm all ears.


----------

